# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  [HELP] Bộ nguồn thủy lực 20 tấn

## Mạnh Hiểu Quân

Xin chào m.ng,
Mình xin tự giới thiệu: Mình tên Hương, hiện mình đang làm việc cho 1 công ty thương mại về thủy lực khí nén tại Hà Nội và 1 người chân ướt chân ráo vào ngành nghề này. Nên hôm nay mình muốn xin m.ng chỉ giáo 1 chút vể cách chọn xy lanh để chịu tải 20 tấn và tính lưu lượng xy lanh thò thụt. Thông số của xy lanh: áp 210kgf/cm2, thời gian tiến là 30s, thời gian về là 20s, thời gian giữ là 10s.
Mình cảm ơn m.ng ạ!!!
Ps: nếu có thể thiết kế hoàn chỉnh 1 bộ nguồn thủy lực chịu tải 20 tấn thì càng tốt ạ. Mình sẽ cảm ơn và hậu tạ ^^

----------

duongvanvinh2016

----------


## 007hanoi

> Xin chào m.ng,
> Mình xin tự giới thiệu: Mình tên Hương, hiện mình đang làm việc cho 1 công ty thương mại về thủy lực khí nén tại Hà Nội và 1 người chân ướt chân ráo vào ngành nghề này. Nên hôm nay mình muốn xin m.ng chỉ giáo 1 chút vể cách chọn xy lanh để chịu tải 20 tấn và tính lưu lượng xy lanh thò thụt. Thông số của xy lanh: áp 210kgf/cm2, thời gian tiến là 30s, thời gian về là 20s, thời gian giữ là 10s.
> Mình cảm ơn m.ng ạ!!!
> Ps: nếu có thể thiết kế hoàn chỉnh 1 bộ nguồn thủy lực chịu tải 20 tấn thì càng tốt ạ. Mình sẽ cảm ơn và hậu tạ ^^


cái này phải có bia thì các bác ấy trả lời mới dễ hiểu bạn à .hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

Xy lanh chịu tải 20 tấn , mà áp lực làm việc là 210kg/cm2 như vậy thì nó thuộc dạng kích chịu tải cao , bơm dầu dạng pistone .


--Vậy thì chọn xy lanh của công ty đang bán em nào có thể đẩy được 20 tấn , có hành trình phủ hợp , phù hợp giá tiền khách luôn .
-- Sau khi có xy lanh biết được đường kính , sau đó ta tính được thể tích dầu khoang đẩy , thể tích dầu khoang trả về , chọn hệ thống bơm đáp ứng dư lưu lượng 
-- Việc tính toán thời gian đẩy và trả thì gắn thêm van tiết lưu trên đường dầu , phía trước cổng vào và ra xy lanh , từ đó chỉnh 2 van sao cho đáp ứng được thời gian.
-- Việc thời gian giữ là 10s thì cần phải gắn thêm 1 timer điều khiển van đóng mở 5/2 .


nguyên tắc là vậy nếu còn chưa biết thì lôi cái ông biết rồi tính 1 lần cho tham khảo sau này cứ làm tới thôi.

----------


## tcm

Cái này tính chọn xilanh rất đơn giản.
P=20.000 kg. Áp suất làm việc 210 Kgf/cm2. Tính được diện tích xilanh S=20.000/210= 95 cm2. Đường kính xilanh = căn bậc hai của (Sx4/3.14)=Căn 2 của 121 =11cm=110mm.
Nếu chọn xilanh đường kính 110 mm thì áp suất = 210 kgf/c2 (210 bar) đạt dược 20 tấn.
Theo kinh nghiệm thì mình xẽ chọn xilanh đường kính lớn hơn 1 chút để giảm áp lực làm việc xuống dưới 210 bar thì dễ chọn bơm hơn.
Ví dụ chọn xilanh 120mm thì để đạt 20 tấn áp lực làm việc xẽ là 177 bar. Với áp suất này thì bơm bánh răng có thể đạt được ở chế độ làm việc liên tục.
Vậy chọn xialnh có đường kính ống 120 mm và áp lực hệ thống thủy lực là 180 bar là đạt yêu cầu về lực.
Đấy là tính cho xilanh. còn muốn tính cho trạm nguồn thì đầu bài còn thiếu nhiều điều kiện.
1. Xilanh hành trình bao nhiêu mm.
2. Chế độ tác động lực như thế nào:
- Lực 20 tấn là trên suốt hành trình hay trên hành trình bao nhiêu mm? Khi lùi về xilanh có chịu lực không?
- Thời gian giữ 10 s có yêu cầu giữ lực không?
- Lực 20 tấn là lực ép hay lực nâng hay lực đẩy ngang...?
Nói chung là phải biết được nó dùng 20 tấn để làm gì thì mới tính toán và thiết kế được hệ thống thủy lực.

----------

h-d, haignition, ronaldinho_07, solero, trandai87

----------


## ronaldinho_07

sẵn tiện các bác tư vấn hộ em
giờ em có 1 bộ nguồn thủy lực,có 2 máy riêng sử dụng nó.Mỗi con 2 xi lanh.
Giờ em muốn chia chữ y ra làm 2 ,máy nào sài thì bật thủy lực bên đó và khóa bên còn lại
vậy sài valve gì để khóa các bác ?
Em mua van gạt tay 250k/cái dc áp có 250psi
máy em 2200psi

----------


## tcm

Nếu không bắt buộc phải khoá thì bá dùng 2 cum van riêng cho 2 máy nối thông với nhau cái nào dùng thì dùng còn không dùng thì kệ nó.
Còn nếu bắt buộc phải khoá thì bác dùng cái van như thế này (02 Cái) chịu được áp suất 210 bar (3000psi)
Lắp cho 02 đường cấp và hồi. Loại này phải chuyển van trước khi bật bơm.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Nếu không bắt buộc phải khoá thì bá dùng 2 cum van riêng cho 2 máy nối thông với nhau cái nào dùng thì dùng còn không dùng thì kệ nó.
> Còn nếu bắt buộc phải khoá thì bác dùng cái van như thế này (02 Cái) chịu được áp suất 210 bar (3000psi)
> Lắp cho 02 đường cấp và hồi. Loại này phải chuyển van trước khi bật bơm.


cái này biết ở đâu bán ko ậ
Hỏm em ra tạ uyên hcm mua cái cũ giống vầy
mà áp ghi trên đó có 250psi

----------


## tcm

Trong đó bác ra chỗ anh Cách Công ty CNN mua là có sẵn.

----------


## duongvanvinh2016

Bạn có mua loại này không??

----------

